# [c]vi(m) petit souci



## verazano (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme le sujet de mon topic l'indique je programme en c sous vi .
Mais il me manque une fonction sous vi que j'arrive pas à retrouver , c'est la coloration syntaxique .
Je cherche comment activé cette fonction mais je ne trouve pas .

Quelqu'un c'est t'il comment faire ?


Merci


----------



## Luke58 (10 Avril 2007)

Va faire un tour dans le fichier /usr/share/vim/vimrc. Enfin chez moi c'est là qu'il est, sinon un "locate vimrc" te le trouvera.

Tu as une ligne "syntax on"  à décommenter et éventuellement une autre ligne en dessous que tu peux décommenter si ton terminal utilise un fond sombre (ça utilise d'autres couleurs plus lisibles) :


```
" Coloration syntaxique :
" Vim5 and later versions support syntax highlighting. Uncommenting the next
" line enables syntax highlighting by default.
syntax on
" If using a dark background within the editing area and syntax highlighting
" turn on this option as well
set background=dark
```


----------



## verazano (10 Avril 2007)

j'ai un problème chez moi

mon locate ne marche pas :

no database file /var/db/locate.database.

et je ne trouve pas le vimrc mais je crois savoir pourquoi car il ne serais pas en caché ?
Comment sous osX afficher les fichiers cachés ?


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> j'ai un problème chez moi
> 
> mon locate ne marche pas :
> 
> ...


sinon dans ton home cr&#233;er un .vimrc &#231;a marche aussi


----------



## verazano (10 Avril 2007)

merci à tous

finalement j'ai réussi a trouver vimrc ça marche du tonnerre !

en faite il faudrait que je me fasse un petit fichier me disant que je dois éditer le vimrc parceque c'est pas tout les jours que l'on configure son vim ^^


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> merci à tous
> 
> finalement j'ai réussi a trouver vimrc ça marche du tonnerre !
> 
> en faite il faudrait que je me fasse un petit fichier me disant que je dois éditer le vimrc parceque c'est pas tout les jours que l'on configure son vim ^^


Bah tu sais c'est toujours bidule_rc_ de toute fa&#231;on :rateau:  ^^


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> merci à tous
> 
> finalement j'ai réussi a trouver vimrc ça marche du tonnerre !
> 
> en faite il faudrait que je me fasse un petit fichier me disant que je dois éditer le vimrc parceque c'est pas tout les jours que l'on configure son vim ^^



dotvimrc.txt -> $HOME/.vimrc


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> j'ai un problème chez moi
> 
> mon locate ne marche pas :
> 
> ...



faut la creer gros malin

/usr/libexec/locate.updatedb

et colle ça ds tes cron


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2007)

Il suffit de faire tourner la t&#226;che de maintenance hebdomadaire.
Autant installer anacron sur la machine, il lancera toutes les t&#226;ches de maintenance bloqu&#233;es par la mise en veille.


----------



## verazano (11 Avril 2007)

merci pour ces précisions bompi et tatouille  

En faite sur mon linux chez moi locate été déjà configuré  
Mais pourquoi alors pour macosx cela n'est pas configuré dés le départ ?


----------



## Luke58 (11 Avril 2007)

Peut-être parce que le terminal ne fait pas partie d'une utilisation standard de Mac OS X. Il est réservé aux geeks/bidouilleurs/linuxiens.
Dans Linux, on est un peu obligé de l'utiliser sinon on ne peut rien faire. Le terminal / l'interpréteur de commande est donc plus complet.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> merci pour ces précisions bompi et tatouille
> 
> En faite sur mon linux chez moi locate été déjà configuré
> Mais pourquoi alors pour macosx cela n'est pas configuré dés le départ ?


Bah sur mon Mac elle &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; dans les starting blocks...


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2007)

C'est tout simplement que la t&#226;che de maintenance hebdomadaire est pass&#233;e ou non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> merci pour ces précisions bompi et tatouille
> 
> En faite sur mon linux chez moi locate été déjà configuré
> Mais pourquoi alors pour macosx cela n'est pas configuré dés le départ ?


Je pense que c'est pour privilégier SpotLight qui s'utilise aussi en ligne de commande :
mdfind, mdutil, mdimport ...


----------

